# Kangertech Tanks



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Open letter to the people at Kangertech...

We love your tanks! The vaping is awesome! Your coils are OK as well! You are doing a great job... but please can you put some ribbing on your tanks... trying to unscrew them off mods or just to change coils or to add juice can be an exhausting experience... Yes I know we mustn't screw them too tight but shit happens and we need to unscrew stuff... spilt juice or slight over tightening of tanks can cause heart attacks and extreme exhaustion!


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Which tank is that? All 3 big protanks have nice grip.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Which tank is that? All 3 big protanks have nice grip.



mPT2, mPT3 and Aerotank are all too smooth... especially the Aerotank on a VTR...


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

Ah, now i remember. I actually had a mPT2. It was picked up by someone with long fingers from my office.


----------

